# black diamond sand



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

how many pounds will I need for a 25g(24x13x25) just trying to use cheap inexpesnvie for a couple of tanks. :wink:


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Sand weighs about 100 lbs per cubic foot. 

Is the floor of your tank 24 x 13? This is about 2 square feet. Do you want the sand about 2" deep? This is about 1/3 of a cubic foot, so about 33 pounds.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yes, it's 24x13. it's basicly a 20g just a few inches taller.
i want 1 1/2 to 2 so i'm guessing half a bag will do.
tried sms and it's to light. 

Thanks Diana, Joey.


----------

